# fedora 7 from digit DVD to my DVD?



## ninad_mhatre85 (Jul 6, 2007)

hey just received digit DVD today i was lokking for fedora7 from many days now my que is how can i write another DVD that will have only fedora7 and not other stuff . can i simply copy files and burn it in DVD or is there any other way ?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 6, 2007)

make an iso of digit dvd,removing unwanted items(digit contents)


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 6, 2007)

Make ISO archive of the DVD. Then remove all files other than Fedora 7 Files. Then burn the ISO.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 6, 2007)

^^^ What was that ? A reply ? or a spam ?


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 6, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> ^^^ What was that ? A reply ? or a spam ?


Spam??? I did not advertise anything dude.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 8, 2007)

stylesheet folder belongs to fedora ?


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 8, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> stylesheet folder belongs to fedora ?


It may be for some HTML help. Usually it does not have such things. I have downloaded ISOs of FC-6. They didn't have any such thing.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey buddies, i burned all the available folders n files on Fedora 7 Provided by digit dvd but fedora isn't booting up.....

here's list of files n folders present in burned DVD :::

*img152.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=80232_1_122_814lo.jpg

plz help...i wanna switch over to linux as soon as possible....


----------



## mehulved (Jul 10, 2007)

read the README file over there. It might have some info.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 10, 2007)

What error do you get?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 10, 2007)

i don't get any error ..... when i select to boot from DVD Writer ...it just doesn't show any thing...my Vista's bootloader loads....

@ mehul...readme doesn't contains ne relative knowledge..


----------



## din (Jul 10, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> plz help...i wanna switch over to linux as soon as possible....



Sorry, I am not sure how to do it, but if you wanna switch to linux rt now, why not using the Digit DVD itself, I think its bootable isn't it ?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 10, 2007)

there are a couple of things to check in general -

1. check if boot from CD is enabled in bios
2. varify that the [strike]boob[/strike] boot sector is copied to the new image u r creating from the digit dvd.


----------



## din (Jul 10, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> there are a couple of things to check in general -
> 
> 1. check if boot from CD is enabled in bios
> 2. varify that the boob sector is copied to the new image u r creating from the digit dvd.



LOL, sorry offtopic and I know its just a typo but couldn't resist my laugh - which sector ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 10, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> 2. varify that the boob sector is copied to the new image u r creating from the digit dvd.


hehe.. exactly! the "boob" sector is the culprit. even if u haf correctly identified the fedora installation files and burnt to the dvd it won't boot unless u haf the correct "boot" sector. you haf 2 options.

using ur cd/dvd burning software make an iso of the digit dvd. now use an iso editing software like isobuster, winiso, magic iso etc. to remove the files other than fedora installation files as suggested above.

you haf one more choice. if u are sure that you've correctly identified all the fedora installation files then add these to the root of a new compiltion. pop in digit dvd and extract the boot sector (again using isobuster, winiso, winimage, magiciso etc.). now in ur new compilation make it a bootable dvd and point the boot sector to the file which is extracted from the digit dvd.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jul 11, 2007)

There is a way, but I am not sure it will work. If it does, it's the easiest way.

1) Make an iso of the digit DVD, and name it EXACTLY - *F-7-i386-DVD.iso* Save this file in any suitable location
2) Download the DVD torrent of Fedora 7 from - *torrent.fedoraproject.org/torrents//Fedora-7-i386.torrent
3) Open the torrent in a bittorrent client (e.g. utorrent - *utorrent.com/ for windows), and it will ask you for the location to download the file
4) Direct the bittorrent client to download the file in the same location where you saved F-7-i386-DVD.iso
5) The bittorrent client will check the complete ISO file, and "repair" the "broken" bits- in this case the "broken" bits are the extra files which digit added, because they are not contained in official Fedora 7 DVD torrent.

I'd suggest using this method, as this will give you a bootable DVD iso with the perfect MD5SUM match as the torrent provided by fedora project. 

If it does not work, and the torrent client tries to download the complete 2.7gb repeat the same procedure, but this time use the ISO you created (the one which does not boot), and not the ISO of the digit dvd. Follow the steps exactly, especially the naming part. Basically, we are just ensuring that the torrent client checks the existing file, and doesn't start a new download.

Hope that helps


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 11, 2007)

Stop laughing. RollerCoaster has the point. BlackBerry, have you setup ur firstboot to CD/DVD?


----------



## rohandhruva (Jul 11, 2007)

No, HE DOES NOT have a point. When you just copy data off the dvd and burn it, the BOOT SECTOR OF THE DVD IS NOT COPIED. Either use the method I said, which is bound to work, or use the digit dvd itself.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 11, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Stop laughing. RollerCoaster has the point.


yeah, we all fully agree wid him.... but i think you missed out something..  rollercoster sure has a 'point'  or a region i must say!!!    

@ninad_mhatre85
is ur problem solved now?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 12, 2007)

@ Unknown.....yes my first boot device is DVD-RW


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 12, 2007)

gees.. guys.. i feel embarrassed..  

The referred sector  definitely needs to be there to allow the booting process from a CD as well as a for Mr lova lova 

btw.. i do not understand what possible reason u have to remove the digit files.. is the digit dvd 8GB and u r finding it difficult to find and purchase a dual layer dvd to copy fedora? Anyways all u need to do is copy the digit dvd to a iso image on ur hdd then open it in a program like magiciso or poweriso and delete the digit software content folder and the autorun inf(or modify it) and leave the rest of stuff then save the file. this way all other content as well as the boot (not gonna do the same type  again  ) sector will remain intact. and the remaining image will fit on a standard single layer dvd. even of u leave some files on the dvd from digit interface program they wont make a difference.

and the torrent method specified in not going to work. u will end up downloading the whole file again. as present bittorrent client technology does not process recovery from shifted data. so even if the content is off by just one bit the whole file will seem corrupt to the client and it will download the data again.. defeating the point.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jul 13, 2007)

I still don't understand .. Was the method I listed way to difficult to follow ? Any feedback on that ? That method will give you an ISO that is 100% same as Fedora's official iso ...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 13, 2007)

@rohandhruva:fedora torrents are ISO's afaik.they dont have distributed files as in digit dvd!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @rohandhruva:fedora torrents are ISO's afaik.they dont have distributed files as in digit dvd!


yeah but thats what rohan said. it'll automatically delete those 'not required' files and make it like an original fedora dvd iso. i hafnt tried it tho.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 14, 2007)

@OP shud try out then


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 14, 2007)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> I still don't understand .. Was the method I listed way to difficult to follow ? Any feedback on that ? That method will give you an ISO that is 100% same as Fedora's official iso ...



Guys did u even read my post!

if u point a fedora torrent to a digit dvd iso file.. the most probable thing would be that the whole file will get downloaded again.. because even if the data in the digit dvd image is off by 1bit (very high probalility) in relation to the fedora ISO then the checksum wont correspond i.e the torrent client will reject all the data and will have to download it again.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yeah but thats what rohan said. it'll automatically delete those 'not required' files and make it like an original fedora dvd iso. i hafnt tried it tho.



a torrent client does not work on files. it considers the whole data as one single stream constituted of equal sized blocks which in turn are divided in 16Kb pieces. so it will compare the data on the digit iso , by reading it as blocks, to that of the checksum a torrent file contains.. which of course wont match.


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 20, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> Anyways all u need to do is copy the digit dvd to a iso image on ur hdd then open it in a program like magiciso or poweriso and delete the digit software content folder and the autorun inf(or modify it) and leave the rest of stuff then save the file. this way all other content as well as the boot (not gonna do the same type again ) sector will remain intact. and the remaining image will fit on a standard single layer dvd. even of u leave some files on the dvd from digit interface program they wont make a difference.



i'm agree with him.... even when i first read the problem, i was thinking the same solution hope it will work.


----------



## vineeth.gk (Jul 20, 2007)

download magic iso maker  *www.magiciso.com/download.htm
for details go to its tutorial on site


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 22, 2007)

vineeth.gk said:
			
		

> download magic iso maker  *www.magiciso.com/download.htm
> for detali go to its tutorisl on site



Is there any problem if you download WinRAR instead of magic iso maker??????????????


----------



## vineeth.gk (Jul 24, 2007)

magic iso maker is better than winrar
it has powerful features like extracting boot image creating multibooting disks


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Has anyone Boot the New DVD successfully?*

I made an ISO image of Digit July DVD using Nero. Then I deleted the files, folders of Digit, remaining only Fedora 7 files & folders. Please see the image below:

*img486.imageshack.us/img486/7524/fc7enmsisorp1.th.jpg

Is all correct in this image? Have I deleted any fedora file? Will this DVD boot now?

Have anyone of you tried this method and has that DVD Booted, run and installed successfully Fedora?

Will I Burn this Now?


----------



## unni (Jun 11, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> Guys did u even read my post!
> 
> if u point a fedora torrent to a digit dvd iso file.. the most probable thing would be that the whole file will get downloaded again.. because even if the data in the digit dvd image is off by 1bit (very high probalility) in relation to the fedora ISO then the checksum wont correspond i.e the torrent client will reject all the data and will have to download it again.
> a torrent client does not work on files. it considers the whole data as one single stream constituted of equal sized blocks which in turn are divided in 16Kb pieces. so it will compare the data on the digit iso , by reading it as blocks, to that of the checksum a torrent file contains.. which of course wont match.


In BitComet, there is a manual hash check option. You can run it and easily find out, I think.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 13, 2008)

that wont work either, the the same reason.

isnt this thread a bit too old


----------

